# DIY cylinder shaped tank?



## lilherp25 (Mar 29, 2010)

So i wanted to try to make a small terrarium that is cylider shaped. But i know glass in this shape is very expensive,does anyone know of anything i can use instead of glass? its really only going to be for plants, but i wanted to try to find even something made out of a very strong plastic that i culd use? any ideas? im hoping to make it around the size of a ten gallon, something like in the picture but bigger


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Hmmm, my only idea is a clear glass beverage bottle but that's way too small for your needs...


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Maybe try looking in some arts and crafts stores. Possibly find like a large glass vase or something.


----------



## gio (Nov 9, 2010)

you can make it but you need a good ventilation for that also you might want to plan it before you get started what tipe of PDF's did you have in mind ???


----------



## lilherp25 (Mar 29, 2010)

i checked one store but the biggest theyhad cylynder shapped was about 6 inches across  i might check more tho


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Brent Brock made this one out of a scientific beaker: Dendrobates ventrimaculatus I wouldn't want to go much smaller than that if you were going to put frogs into it. The other option would be using an acrylic sheet that you roll and fasten the ends together (IMG_0938 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!), but regular access would be pretty difficult.


----------



## jd.randolph (May 18, 2009)

One of the other members of NorCalDendro was just talking about putting something like this together too. You could probably use acrylic tubes pretty easily. It's definitely a more forgiving and more workable material than cylindrical glass.

I think you can probably get a larger selection of distributors and manufactuers for acrylic too. I thought the "Bell" shape here was cool, and I'm sure my fiance would agree until I wanted to pay for it and move it into the living room.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

I made one out of a super thin sheet of Makrolon.

















I slacked on the neatness of the top lighting, but the lights are completely movable anywhere around the copper tape.

















Entire thing was under $100...any questions on the build feel free to ask


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

rollinkansas said:


> I made one out of a super thin sheet of Makrolon.
> 
> ...any questions on the build feel free to ask


Any chance we could see some photos of this tank planted, or is it still in the works?


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

randommind said:


> Any chance we could see some photos of this tank planted, or is it still in the works?


I threw it in the garbage actually...I have ADD with starting projects I think look neat then getting lazy when realizing how impractical they are. The middle was a tube covered in live moss and orchids growing around it. 

Here is the tube covered in the tropical moss slurry


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

It's not as expensive as you think. Here's my 20"x10" glass cylinder. Took me forever to find a local distributor. I just started working on it this week, but I've been busy, so it's not progressed very far. How big are you looking to make it? You can PM for any specifics.


----------



## WTFJayJay (Jan 28, 2011)

i know acryliccompanies make cylinder toobs inthe differnt dimensions. i know alot of people in the reef keeping hobby who use it to make huge protein skimmers


----------



## lilherp25 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks for all the replies guys! I looked into alot of the acrylic tubing but it was pretty pricy too, but i really like what you did rollinkansas. was is sturdy once you had it set up? and if you have any other pics id love to see em  and the thing isnt really going to house frogs more just for some neat looking plants, but i really only want to make something thats about 18" high by about 12" in diameter haha


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Make a mold out of something, then make your cylinder out of fiberglass resin maybe?


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

lilherp25 said:


> thanks for all the replies guys! I looked into alot of the acrylic tubing but it was pretty pricy too, but i really like what you did rollinkansas. was is sturdy once you had it set up? and if you have any other pics id love to see em  and the thing isnt really going to house frogs more just for some neat looking plants, but i really only want to make something thats about 18" high by about 12" in diameter haha


That tube was about 13" in diameter and about 24" tall. It was extremely sturdy, especially with the metal beam screwed into the back. Mine didnt house frogs either, it was strictly for plants. 

The center was a sheet of epiweb heated into a tube shape. There was a pump in the middle that shot water up to bendable plastic tubing that wrapped around the top of the tube, creating a constant drip wall for the moss to start its growth.

Here is a video of when I first set up the drip tube
http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f388/mike1426/?action=view&current=MVI_4454.mp4


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

konton said:


> It's not as expensive as you think. Here's my 20"x10" glass cylinder. Took me forever to find a local distributor. I just started working on it this week, but I've been busy, so it's not progressed very far. How big are you looking to make it? You can PM for any specifics.


, 
Hi, Nice Viv, would be interested in hearing where you found that Glass cylinder and what they cost. Also how did you seal up the bottom, Square sheet of glass? Thanks, Jon


----------



## berrymilan (Aug 16, 2010)

It looks really small, I am bit confused how it can be so expensive? You can use any fiber sheet for that, I hope it will also wok good.


----------



## lilherp25 (Mar 29, 2010)

where could i buy ficer sheet at? is it expensive?


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Hu? Sorry. Check my other thread:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/66034-frog-jar.html

I didn't need to seal the bottom. It's just a big vase. 

Justin


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

CLEAR CAST ACRYLIC TUBE - Plastic Tubing

Spartech Townsend | Cast Acrylic Tubes & Tubing

Plexiglass Acrylic Tube - Clear Plexiglass Cast Acrylic Tubing Plastic Piping Cylinder

these are some places to get large diameter acrylic tube. as i mentioned in the other post it is VERY expensive (up to 1000 dollars per linear foot, and usually only sold in 6 ft sections)

james


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

At work we have 5 gal glass carboys with wide mouths (like 6"). I think it would be perfect, the problem is I don't think they make them in glass anymore.


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

I purchased a sheet of lexan (see link) and it is as thick as I can get and still get it to roll over into a tube. It cost just a bit over 50 bucks delivered. I want to start on the built in the next week or two and will post pictures when I get started. When rolled up it makes a cylinder about 15" across. I did the math and it works out to about 18 gallons.
Doug


3/32" X 24" X 48" Clear Makrolon Tuffak Lexan Polycarbonate AM


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

PantMan said:


> At work we have 5 gal glass carboys with wide mouths (like 6"). I think it would be perfect, the problem is I don't think they make them in glass anymore.


Not the wide mouth versions. I've looked 

The cylinder I showed has a bottom. It's closed. And it's 6.5 gallons. So it's even better than a carboy!

Justin


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

DougP said:


> I purchased a sheet of lexan (see link) and it is as thick as I can get and still get it to roll over into a tube. It cost just a bit over 50 bucks delivered. I want to start on the built in the next week or two and will post pictures when I get started. When rolled up it makes a cylinder about 15" across. I did the math and it works out to about 18 gallons.
> Doug
> 
> 
> 3/32" X 24" X 48" Clear Makrolon Tuffak Lexan Polycarbonate AM


Let us know how this works out. I've seen these big sheets before and I'm curious to see what can be done with them. Post a build-thread when you get enough work done on it to feel like showing us


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Maintenance must be just like on a deep Hex tank - a real PITA.

When the algae creeps and you have to get in there to check on a frog ect.....you'll not be having a happy day.

"Ship in a bottle" time 

They may look nice, but they really aren't that practical for the hobby.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

gio said:


> you can make it but you need a good ventilation for that also you might want to plan it before you get started what tipe of PDF's did you have in mind ???





lilherp25 said:


> its really only going to be for plants


I am guessing the Green Leafy Variety


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

PeanutbuttER said:


> Let us know how this works out. I've seen these big sheets before and I'm curious to see what can be done with them. Post a build-thread when you get enough work done on it to feel like showing us


Here is a video I made to show someone else the flexibility back when I got the makrolon.

MVI_4345.mp4 video by mike1426 - Photobucket


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought someone used a big scienific beaker?


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

PeanutbuttER said:


> Let us know how this works out. I've seen these big sheets before and I'm curious to see what can be done with them. Post a build-thread when you get enough work done on it to feel like showing us


Will do. It will be a week or two. I am just starting to lay some hardwood floor in the spare bedroom and it is going to take a few days to get it done.




rollinkansas said:


> Here is a video I made to show someone else the flexibility back when I got the makrolon.
> 
> MVI_4345.mp4 video by mike1426 - Photobucket


The sheet you got must be a lot thinner than the one I got because I can just barely force mine into a cylinder. This was on purpose. I want it to be as strong as reasonably possible.

Doug


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

DougP said:


> Will do. It will be a week or two. I am just starting to lay some hardwood floor in the spare bedroom and it is going to take a few days to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once it was screwed to the metal backing, it wouldnt move shape at all, very sturdy.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

And if you chemically bond a round peice of lexan to the bottom it should be extremely strong. Theoretically anyway...


----------

